

Ask HN: Job offer only lists shares that I'd receive, how much are they worth? - 619Cloud

I just received a job offer for a senior engineering position at a fairly early (working on series B) startup. For the equity (stock) they only list the number of shares I will receive, the cliff, and vesting schedule.<p>How am I supposed to know the value of the shares? Should I ask them to disclose the total shares float, and what percentage of the total shares my equity is?
======
gj352
You'll want to know percentage of company, and if they've got a valuation of
the company already what that value is. Unlikely if they're "fairly early"
that they know their valuation, so ask them for their projected valuation at
the key stages. If they're offering equity, that's lovely. But that means that
they have to pull back the curtain a little bit so you know what it all means.

------
philipov
The value of being payed in shares by an early startup is calculated by
dividing the number of shares by itself, and subtracting 1.

------
MichaelCrawford
Ask how many shares have been authorized. Thats determined bybthe board of
directors.

